# FORT WORTH TEXAS~~~~MAIN ST.



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TO ALL THE FORT WORTH/DALLAS LOWRIDERS MAIN ST WAS GOOD THIS WEEKEND KICKING IT AT SONIC AND THEN MOVED IT TO CARNIVAL PARKING LOT, BLVD ACES/BIG "M" AND MYSTIC STYLES WHERE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING ALONG WITH SOME HOMIES FROM THE HOOD WHERE IN FORCE, WE WILL ALL WORK TOGETHER ON KEEPING THIS OLD TRADITION GOING AGAIN, THE COPS DIDNT EVEN TRIP ON US AND THERE HAD TO BE ATLEAST 16 CARS OT THERE AND DIDNT GET ANY HEAT, SO THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT THE SONIC ON MAIN ST AT DUSK AND THEN TAKE A CRUISE THROUGH MAIN ON TO DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH AND THEN BACK TO CARNIVAL PARKING LOT TO CHILL. SO IF YOU WANNA GET YOUR CRUISE ON AND KICK BACK LIKE THE OLD DAYS ON MAIN COME ON OUT TO MAIN ST IN FORT WORTH, WE WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

if in town ill be out there


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

cops didnt fuck with yall :0 sounds like a plan let's roll :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*if i dont go out of town this weekend i will go to funky town :0 *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 26 2006, 10:57 AM~5669973
> *cops didnt fuck with yall :0 sounds like a plan let's roll :biggrin:
> *


I LEFT ABOUT MIDNIGHT. THE COPS WE'RE OUT BUT, THEY LET US DO OUR THING


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5671010
> *:thumbsup: sounds good
> *


 :0 where is ROLLIN RICH???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 26 2006, 08:57 AM~5669973
> *cops didnt fuck with yall :0 sounds like a plan let's roll :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

that was a great cruise and no hasle from the cops cant wait for the next weekend


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jun 26 2006, 09:57 PM~5673483
> *that was a great cruise and no hasle from the cops cant wait for the next weekend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

me and my monte will be on main st. saturday night. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jun 26 2006, 09:27 PM~5673653
> *me and my monte will be on main st. saturday night. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OH SHIT!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jun 26 2006, 07:27 PM~5673653
> *me and my monte will be on main st. saturday night. :biggrin:
> *



thats what i am talking about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 27 2006, 06:14 AM~5675251
> *thats what i am talking about!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be there repin the BIG "M" :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 26 2006, 06:05 PM~5672882
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey turtle how's your ranfla coming along


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

its gonna be good :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 27 2006, 07:38 AM~5675954
> *hey turtle how's your ranfla coming along
> *


it's getting there! sent more stuff to get chrome and engraved!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jun 27 2006, 07:40 AM~5675969
> *its gonna be good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 27 2006, 09:04 AM~5676024
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 26 2006, 06:04 PM~5672875
> *:0 where is ROLLIN RICH???
> *


man kickin back ill b out 4 the 4th of july. just had a baby girl wednesday.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 27 2006, 09:02 AM~5676014
> *it's getting there! sent more stuff to get chrome and engraved!
> *


cant wait to see it homie :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 27 2006, 01:39 PM~5677565
> *man kickin back ill b out 4 the 4th of july. just had a baby girl wednesday.
> *


congrat's :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 27 2006, 01:45 PM~5677609
> *congrat's :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

shit I remember we used to cruise all up and down the strip from 28th till downtown. Even the stockyards. If fucken stunk though


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 27 2006, 12:39 PM~5677565
> *man kickin back ill b out 4 the 4th of july. just had a baby girl wednesday.
> *


congrats.. :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I'll be movin to Ft. Worth the last week of September...how's the lowriding scene down in Ft. Worth/Dallas.

I guess I just need some general info on the area...since I'll be a rookie in Ft. Worth.

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

:uh: : i dont know exactly where but i'll find out and try to make it


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Pretty sure someone can post a map of the area! Not just for Westside but for all the riders that dont know the area. It was popping back in the day people riding as far as the eye could see from the car wash on 
Main st. to just about Northside dr.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ILL BE OUT THERE B CONGRATS RICKY ON THE NEW BABY .  :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 27 2006, 03:39 PM~5677565
> *man kickin back ill b out 4 the 4th of july. just had a baby girl wednesday.
> *


.congratulations rich & your lady :thumbsup: i'll see you satuday.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jun 27 2006, 05:24 PM~5678312
> *:uh: : i dont know exactly where but i'll find out and try to make it
> *


GO TO DOWNTOWN THEN HEAD NORTH :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jun 27 2006, 06:54 PM~5678738
> *Pretty sure someone can post a map of the area! Not just for Westside but for all the riders that dont know the area. It was popping back in the day people riding as far as the eye could see from the car wash on
> Main st. to just about Northside dr.
> *


THAT WAS THE SHIT I GOT PICS AND VIDEO OF THAT...HOES TOO!!! DAMN IT!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Jun 27 2006, 09:47 PM~5679672
> *THAT WAS THE SHIT I GOT PICS AND VIDEO OF THAT...HOES TOO!!! DAMN IT!!
> *


WHAT UP BIRD .YOU GUYS RIDING THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jun 27 2006, 10:03 PM~5679681
> *WHAT UP BIRD .YOU GUYS RIDING THIS WEEKEND ?
> *


I MIGHT ,NOT SURE ABOUT THE OTHER RIDERS


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Jun 27 2006, 10:09 PM~5679722
> *I MIGHT ,NOT SURE ABOUT THE OTHER RIDERS
> *


COOL .WHAT UP WITH '' OSO ''?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 27 2006, 02:39 PM~5677565
> *man kickin back ill b out 4 the 4th of july. just had a baby girl wednesday.
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

say guys how do u get to that place i just move to fw i stay close to 820 and i 20 on the west side i think they say is the university area


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jun 27 2006, 09:03 PM~5679681
> *WHAT UP BIRD .YOU GUYS RIDING THIS WEEKEND ?
> *


I KNOW I GOING BIRDY TOO, AND CARTIER01 TAKE 20 TO 35 AND GO NORTH TO 28TH ST WEST EXIT AND GO STRAIGHT TILL U HIT MAIN ST. AND U WILL SEE CARNIVAL FOOD STORE CADDY CORNER FROM U AT THE LIGHT


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

hope 2 see you out there homie!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

THA BIG "M" will be there :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 27 2006, 03:04 PM~5678167
> *congrats.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 27 2006, 04:56 PM~5678750
> *ILL BE OUT THERE B CONGRATS RICKY ON THE NEW BABY .   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jun 27 2006, 07:24 PM~5679511
> *.congratulations rich & your lady  :thumbsup: i'll see you satuday.
> *


thanks


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 27 2006, 01:39 PM~5677565
> *man kickin back ill b out 4 the 4th of july. just had a baby girl wednesday.
> *



CONGRATS. ON YOUR NEW BORN HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 26 2006, 08:55 AM~5669498
> *TO ALL THE FORT WORTH/DALLAS LOWRIDERS MAIN ST WAS GOOD THIS WEEKEND KICKING IT AT SONIC AND THEN MOVED IT TO CARNIVAL PARKING LOT, BLVD ACES/BIG "M" AND MYSTIC STYLES WHERE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING ALONG WITH SOME HOMIES FROM THE HOOD WHERE IN FORCE, WE WILL ALL WORK TOGETHER ON KEEPING THIS OLD TRADITION GOING AGAIN, THE COPS DIDNT EVEN TRIP ON US AND THERE HAD TO BE ATLEAST 16 CARS OT THERE AND DIDNT GET ANY HEAT, SO THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT THE SONIC ON MAIN ST AT DUSK AND THEN TAKE A CRUISE THROUGH MAIN ON TO DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH AND THEN BACK TO CARNIVAL PARKING LOT TO CHILL. SO IF YOU WANNA GET YOUR CRUISE ON AND KICK BACK LIKE THE OLD DAYS ON MAIN COME ON OUT TO MAIN ST IN FORT WORTH, WE WILL BE THERE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DAY WAS THIS, I WAS DOWN THERE FROM CHI-TOWN FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT AND I WAS KEEPING AN EYE OUT TO SEE IF I SAW SOME RIDERS BUT DIDNT SEE ANY AND I EVEN ASKED MY UNCLE IF PEOPLE STILL CRUISED AROUND THE STOCKYARDS OR DOWN MAIN ST AND HE SAID THAT NOT AS MUCH AS BEFORE BUT SOME PEOPLE STILL DID AND THEY WOULD GO OUT LATE I REMEMBER WHEN I WENT TO FT.WORTH LIKE ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO FOR MY COUSINS WEDDING AND WE WENT DOWN MAIN ST. THERE WAS SOOO MUCH TRAFFIC, BUT THERE WERE ALOT OF NICE RIDES, AND THIS TIME THAT I WENT I DIDNT SEE NOTHING :dunno: I WAS REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE SOME NICE RIDES


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WE WHERE OUT THERE AT THE CARNIVAL PARKING LOT! WE DID LEAVE EARLY LIKE 12:30 BUT WE ARE TRYING TO BRING IT BACK, I JUST HOPE THE WANNA BE G'S LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 28 2006, 12:40 PM~5683868
> *thanks
> *


OH AND CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW CLUB! DAMN WHEN DID YOU DO THAT?


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 28 2006, 05:05 PM~5684347
> *WE WHERE OUT THERE AT THE CARNIVAL PARKING LOT! WE DID LEAVE EARLY LIKE 12:30 BUT WE ARE TRYING TO BRING IT BACK, I JUST HOPE THE WANNA BE G'S LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME!
> *


THIS IS A GROWN FOLKS CRUISE. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what time you guys are going to be there


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

shit ill be there by 8:30 9 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

8:30-9:00P.M. IT IS , SHAWN u going out there?


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jun 29 2006, 01:53 PM~5689107
> *8:30-9:00P.M. IT IS  , SHAWN u going out there?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 28 2006, 04:05 PM~5684347
> *WE WHERE OUT THERE AT THE CARNIVAL PARKING LOT! WE DID LEAVE EARLY LIKE 12:30 BUT WE ARE TRYING TO BRING IT BACK, I JUST HOPE THE WANNA BE G'S LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME!
> *


YEAH I KNOW WHERE THAT IS AT BUT I DIDNT PASS BY THERE AND MY AUNT DOESNT LIVE TO FAR FROM THERE SHE LIVES ON 25TH I THINK AND PEARL I MIGHT GO DOWN THERE AT THE END OF JULY SO I'LL BE SURE TRY AND TAKE A RIDE BY THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 28 2006, 04:05 PM~5684347
> *WE WHERE OUT THERE AT THE CARNIVAL PARKING LOT! WE DID LEAVE EARLY LIKE 12:30 BUT WE ARE TRYING TO BRING IT BACK, I JUST HOPE THE WANNA BE G'S LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME!
> *


YEAH I KNOW WHERE THAT IS AT BUT I DIDNT PASS BY THERE AND MY AUNT DOESNT LIVE TO FAR FROM THERE SHE LIVES ON 25TH I THINK AND PEARL I MIGHT GO DOWN THERE AT THE END OF JULY SO I'LL BE SURE TRY AND TAKE A RIDE BY THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Jun 29 2006, 03:30 PM~5690008
> *YEAH I KNOW WHERE THAT IS AT BUT I DIDNT PASS BY THERE AND MY AUNT DOESNT LIVE TO FAR FROM THERE SHE LIVES ON 25TH I THINK AND PEARL I MIGHT GO DOWN THERE AT THE END OF JULY SO I'LL BE SURE TRY AND TAKE A RIDE BY THERE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

BACK IN THE DAY USED TO BE ON , ON 7TH ST. FROM UNIVERSITY & 7TH ST DOWN 7TH TO TRINITY PARK. THERES A NEW TARGET AND OTHER STORES WITH A BIG ASS PARKING LOT......USED TO BE ON BACK IN THE 80'S BACK WHEN STREET LIFE CC WAS AROUND. JUST A THOUGHT IF MAIN DOESNT WORK.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

'' let's just ride ''


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

so what's going on this sat


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jun 30 2006, 05:19 AM~5693311
> *'' let's just ride ''
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Jun 29 2006, 01:18 PM~5690005
> *YEAH I KNOW WHERE THAT IS AT BUT I DIDNT PASS BY THERE AND MY AUNT DOESNT LIVE TO FAR FROM THERE SHE LIVES ON 25TH I THINK AND PEARL I MIGHT GO DOWN THERE AT THE END OF JULY SO I'LL BE SURE TRY AND TAKE A RIDE BY THERE :thumbsup:
> *


KOOL JUST HIT US UP HERE ON LIL AND WE BE SURE TO SHOW YOU SOME SPOTS!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jun 30 2006, 05:19 AM~5693428
> *so what's going on this sat
> *



WHERE ROLLIN DOG!!!! NEED TO GET MAIN BACK IN FULL EFFECT!!!! CALL ME 817-231-2596!

As you all know be legit out there dont DRINK IN THE PARKING LOTS IF YOU DO KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW! WOULDNT WANNA SEE YOUR SHIT IN THE FORT WORTH POUND ON THE WAY TO WORK!!! :biggrin: 


BUT TO THOSE WANN CHILL AFTER THE CRUISE I MIGHT SPARK UP THE GRILL!!!! FOR SOME FAJITA'S AND BRING YOUR OWN BEER!!! TURTLE DONT DRINK!!! :biggrin: 
\JUST DEPENDING ON THE COPS AND THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP,
BUT EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Jun 29 2006, 07:18 PM~5691712
> *BACK IN THE DAY USED TO BE ON , ON 7TH ST. FROM UNIVERSITY & 7TH ST DOWN 7TH TO TRINITY PARK. THERES A NEW TARGET AND OTHER STORES WITH A BIG ASS PARKING LOT......USED TO BE ON BACK IN THE 80'S BACK WHEN STREET LIFE CC WAS AROUND. JUST A THOUGHT IF MAIN DOESNT WORK.
> *


HELL YEA!!! OR EVEN BERRY WHEN THEY FINISH THE STREETS THEY SHOULD BE SMOOTH AS HELL!!! :biggrin: AND WE NEED TO KICK IT IN TRINTY FOR ALL MY FORT WORTH PEEPS!!!


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 30 2006, 03:02 PM~5695259
> *HELL YEA!!! OR EVEN BERRY WHEN THEY FINISH THE STREETS THEY SHOULD BE SMOOTH AS HELL!!! :biggrin:  AND WE NEED TO KICK IT IN TRINTY FOR ALL MY FORT WORTH PEEPS!!!
> *


ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

FT WORTH MAIN ST. was bad ass back in the day, lets go back to main st. the baddest cruise spot in the DFW area.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 28 2006, 03:06 PM~5684350
> *OH AND CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW CLUB! DAMN WHEN DID YOU DO THAT?
> *


about a month and half


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: ALREADY!!!! FORT WORTH, MAIN ST!!! LOWRIDERS AND HOES AND MOE HOES!!! :0 MAN THOSE WHERE THE DAYS ,I WAS SINGLE NO KIDS!!! OH MAN I DONT THINK I WANNA GO BACK!!!  :biggrin: J/K FOCKERS!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 30 2006, 12:54 PM~5695204
> *WHERE ROLLIN DOG!!!! NEED TO GET MAIN BACK IN FULL EFFECT!!!! CALL ME 817-231-2596!
> 
> As you all know be legit out there dont DRINK IN THE PARKING LOTS IF YOU DO KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW! WOULDNT WANNA SEE YOUR SHIT IN THE FORT WORTH POUND ON THE WAY TO WORK!!! :biggrin:
> ...


cool ill hit you uphomie,ill see if we go out there


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 30 2006, 12:14 PM~5695365
> *about a month and half
> *



KOOL GOOD LUCK WITH THE CHAPTER!!!


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 30 2006, 03:14 PM~5695367
> *:uh:  ALREADY!!!! FORT WORTH, MAIN ST!!! LOWRIDERS HOES!!! :0  MAN THOSE WHERE THE DAYS ,I WAS SINGLE NO KIDS!!! OH MAN I DONT THINK I WANNA GO BACK!!!   :biggrin:  J/K FOCKERS!!!
> *


\


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

AND NO !!!!!! BURN OUTS!!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jun 30 2006, 01:27 PM~5695416
> *AND NO !!!!!! BURN OUTS!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ATTENTION ALL D/FW RIDERS!!!! JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH SOME CONNECTS AND HELP FROM MY BUDDIES AT B'S HYDRAULICS WE CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT AT THE FAMSA PARKING LOT RIGHT NEXT TO BILLY BOBS GOT THE OKAY FROM PARKING LOT MANGER GOT HIS NUMBER IF WE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE POLICE WE CAN GIVE HIM A CALL ALL THEY ASK IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! :biggrin: SO IT;S ON TOMORROW NIGHT!!! NO BURN OUTS NOT ACTING A FOOL!!! YOU CAN HOP IF YOU GOTTEM!! BUT LETS KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY WILL LET US COME BACK!!! IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTION CALL ME 817-231-2596

THIS IS FOR ALL RIDERZ LET BRING IT BACK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 30 2006, 01:48 PM~5695175
> *KOOL JUST HIT US UP HERE ON LIL AND WE BE SURE TO SHOW YOU SOME SPOTS!
> *


THANKS I APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Wazz up turtle! Yeah we got the ok to use the paking lot at famsa just across the street from Billy Bobs! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

HEY TURTLE YOU GOT A CAMERA THAT WAY WE CAN TAKE PICS IF YOU DONT I CAN TRY TO GET THE ONE HERE AT WORK


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jun 30 2006, 01:29 PM~5695845
> *Wazz up turtle! Yeah we got the ok to use the paking lot at famsa just across the street from Billy Bobs! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 30 2006, 02:43 PM~5695550
> *ATTENTION ALL D/FW RIDERS!!!! JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH SOME CONNECTS AND HELP FROM MY BUDDIES AT B'S HYDRAULICS WE CAN KICK IT ALL NIGHT AT THE FAMSA PARKING LOT RIGHT NEXT TO BILLY BOBS GOT THE OKAY FROM PARKING LOT MANGER GOT HIS NUMBER IF WE HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE POLICE WE CAN GIVE HIM A CALL ALL THEY ASK IS TO KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! :biggrin:  SO IT;S ON TOMORROW NIGHT!!! NO BURN OUTS NOT ACTING A FOOL!!! YOU CAN HOP IF YOU GOTTEM!! BUT LETS KEEP IT CLEAN SO THEY WILL LET US COME BACK!!!  IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTION CALL ME 817-231-2596
> 
> THIS IS FOR ALL RIDERZ LET BRING IT BACK!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YES IT IS OFFICIAL KEEP IT GOOD CLEAN, SHIT, TALKING FUN AND IF YOU DRINK KEEP IT ON THE DL AND IN A CUP IF YOU GET CAUGHT THATS ALL YOU AND HELP US KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN SO WE CAN CONTINUE HAVING A CHILL SPOT IF THIS KEEPS GOING GOOD ONE THING WE WILL PROMOTE IS HAVING A CERTAIN COLORED STICKER FOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND A DIFFERENT COLOR FOR SOLO RIDERS TO TRY AND ELIMINATE PROBLEMS BUT OTHER THAN THAT LET'S DO THA DAMN THING I GOT A 50 DOLLAR BILL ON THE CLEANEST RIDE OUT THERE 50 DOLLARS ON BEST SINGLE, AND DOUBLE PUMP HOPPERS [BESIDES MINE] :biggrin: TIME 10PM TO ? PEACEOUT B


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jun 30 2006, 02:27 PM~5695416
> *AND NO !!!!!! BURN OUTS!!!!
> *


*I PROMISE TO KEEP MY FOOT OUT OF IT!*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

$50  hhmmmmmmmmmmmm j/p ill be there


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2006, 09:05 AM~5698742
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: what its ready 2 come out but ill give it another week :biggrin: :biggrin: see u there homie what time are yall gonna be posted there


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ROLLIN RICH WILL BE OUT THERE ALONG WITH SOME OF THE GUYS FROM THE CLUB


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:around: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT IT DEW!!! MAN _*FORT WORTH MAIN ST *_WAS OFF THE HOOK, NO HATIN NO PROBLEMS FROM THE COPS, MUCH SUPPORT FROM THE PARKING LOT MANGER!!! _*MUCH PROPS TO "B" FROM B'S HYDRAULICS FRONTIN ALL THE MONEY FOR THE HOP!!! *_MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP!!!


_*MAJESTICS

BLVD ACES 

MYSTIC STYLES

ROLLERZ ONLY

FOR U 2 ENVY

AZTEC CREATIONZ

INDVIDUALS

B'S HYDRAULICS

AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD!!!!!*_


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

IT WAS ALL GOOD . THERE WAS SOME NICE RIDE OUT THERE.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 2 2006, 12:46 AM~5701803
> *WHUT IT DEW!!! MAN FORT WORTH MAIN ST WAS OFF THE HOOK, NO HATIN NO PROBLEMS FROM THE COPS, MUCH SUPPORT FROM THE PARKING LOT MANGER!!!  MUCH PROPS TO "B" FROM B'S HYDRAULICS FRONTIN ALL THE MONEY FOR THE HOP!!! MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP!!!
> MAJESTICS
> 
> ...


GHETTO DREAMS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS GOOD MIGHT HAVE TO ROLL OUT THERE NEXT WEEKEND OR SO :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT IT DEW!!! MAN _*FORT WORTH MAIN ST *_WAS OFF THE HOOK, NO HATIN NO PROBLEMS FROM THE COPS, MUCH SUPPORT FROM THE PARKING LOT MANGER!!! _*MUCH PROPS TO "B" FROM B'S HYDRAULICS FRONTIN ALL THE MONEY FOR THE HOP!!!*_ MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP!!!

_*
MAJESTICS

BLVD ACES 

MYSTIC STYLES

ROLLERZ ONLY

FOR U 2 ENVY

AZTEC CREATIONZ

GHETTO DREAMS

INDVIDUALS

B'S HYDRAULICS

AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD!!!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 2 2006, 12:06 AM~5702087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!! LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 2 2006, 12:06 AM~5702087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!! *LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 2 2006, 02:10 AM~5702102
> *:thumbsup:  THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!! LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL IN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


*I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME OUT THERE TONIGHT I WAS SHOCKED THAT WE HAD THAT MANY PEOPLE THERE* *AND NO HEAT FROM THE LAW!!!*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I WILL POST PICS IN THE MORNING!!!! EVEN GOT SOME SHOTS FROM THE CRUIZE TO DOWN TOWN!!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

man we had a blast on main tonight it was good rolling again the hop was off the hook but we need more hoppers


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

pics


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THERE COMING JEFE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking Good homies


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 2 2006, 03:06 AM~5702087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT NOT THAT MUCH TRASH WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND THANKS TO TURTLE FROM BLVD ACES AND FIDEL FROM MAJESTICS FOR SUPPORT AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO DIRTY FROM MAJESTICS AND ROBERT FROM BLVD ACES ON COMING BACK TO THE PARKING LOT AFTER THE CRUISE TO DOWNTOWN AND CHECKING ON THE CHILL SPOT FOR TRASH AND THANKYOU TO ALL THE D-TOWN CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED SUPPORT PEACE OUT B :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 2 2006, 10:51 AM~5702878
> *IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT NOT THAT MUCH TRASH WANT TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND THANKS TO TURTLE FROM BLVD ACES AND FIDEL FROM MAJESTICS FOR SUPPORT AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO DIRTY FROM MAJESTICS AND ROBERT FROM BLVD ACES ON COMING BACK TO THE PARKING LOT AFTER THE CRUISE TO DOWNTOWN AND CHECKING ON THE CHILL SPOT FOR TRASH AND THANKYOU  TO ALL THE D-TOWN CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED SUPPORT PEACE OUT B  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

it was nice to see that at least somewhere in tx people are trying to bring crusing back. thanx to birfdyluv from individuals in giving me directions how to get there.next time i will have my car there too i just have to bring it from houston.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

PICS WILL BE UP IN 1HR NEED TO RESIZE~  :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE YOU GO, GOT ALOT OF PICS SOME CAME OUT GOOD SOME DIDNT SO I DIDNT POST BUT HERE IS WHAT I GOT, MUCH LUV FROM _*FORTWORTHAZTEC BLVD ACES!!!*_


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE HOMIES CARS FROM THE HOOD!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

JOE FROM BLVD ACES DENTON MADE IT TO FORT WORTH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BLVD ACES!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MORE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FOR U 2 ENVY FORT WORTH WHERE IN THE HOUSE THEY ALSO TOOK HOME DOUBLE PUMP MONEY!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SOLO RIDERS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ANYONE MISSING AN ISSUE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THE CRUIZE TO DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

B's puttin it down or should I say up


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Great cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

My baby Abby representin those Blvd. Aces


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jul 2 2006, 12:04 PM~5703567
> *B's puttin it down or should I say up
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Great turnout ,lets keep the lowrider movement going


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Aces baby!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :0 I NEED ONE OF THOSE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Spanky and Angie were in tha house, this week in tha Cadi but next week in tha 62


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREAT PICS!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN NCE PICS TURTLE LOOKS LIKE IT WAS COOL AS HELL HOMIE MAKING ME MOTIVATED DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Shit was on and crackin. Hope to see more of the Dallas homies out there next time.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2006, 06:16 PM~5705238
> *Shit was on and crackin. Hope to see more of the Dallas homies out there next time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, lopez_62

what you still doing up?


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME WISH THIS WAS GOING ON LAST WEEKEND WHEN I WAS THERE......OH WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME, NICE TO SEE YOU GUYS WANNA KEEP THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT GOING KEEP IT UP GUYS AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

it was good already looking foward to this saturday !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

damm we missed out,sounds like funky town got's it going on :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

yup it was on!!! and ROLLIN-RICH has a home boy that run the O'RILEYS in Riverside here in Fort Worth so we have another chill spot!!! got permission to do whatever we want to do there also, spots are opening up here in FORT WORTH!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

anybody have anymore pics of that brown and white 63 that was on page 7


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHICH ONE HOMIE THERE IS 2 OF THEM ON THAT PAGE!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 3 2006, 09:45 AM~5708251
> *yup it was on!!! and ROLLIN-RICH has a home boy that run the O'RILEYS in Riverside here in Fort Worth so we have another chill spot!!! got permission to do whatever we want to do there also, spots are opening up here in FORT WORTH!
> *


 :thumbsup: HIS NAME IS DANIEL HILARIO HES THE MANAGER THERE. JUST HIT HIM UP WHEN UR READY 817 759 1595


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

PARADE TONIGHT YOU GOING?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jul 3 2006, 09:57 AM~5707988
> *damm we missed out,sounds like funky town got's it going on :thumbsup:
> *


Its poppin off


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 2 2006, 01:29 PM~5703409
> *SOLO RIDERS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Jul 4 2006, 01:05 PM~5714077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have a cool 4 th  '' Majestics C.C ''


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Jul 4 2006, 02:15 PM~5714848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same here uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Jul 4 2006, 12:15 PM~5714848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW I TALKED TO THE MANAGER OF THE STORE WE HAD OUR HANG OUT AT AND WE AGREED THAT IT WOULD BE WISE TO HAVE IT TWICE A MONTH AND THAT LOCATION, THIS WOULD BE GOOD FOR ALL RIDERZ AND CLUBS, SO THAT WAY THAT SPOT DOESNT GET PLAYED OUT AND WE CAN TAKE CRUISE TO D-TOWN AS WELL, SO WHERE IS THERE A GOOD SPOT OUT IN DALLAS I AM READY TO ROLL!!! 

BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE MORE ULA MEMBERS OUT IN FORT WORTH TO SUPPORT OUR CRUISES JUST LIKE FORT WORTH GOES OUT TO D-TOWN CRUISES JUST MY 2 CENTS, BUT I AM DOWN FOR WHATEVER!!!!
FORTWORTHAZTEC!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 3 2006, 01:29 PM~5709708
> *PARADE TONIGHT YOU GOING?
> *


the parade was ok. but i rollin rich would like 2 thank the aces, 4 u 2 envy, & sweet dreams cc for coming out & when my car fucked up they all pulled over to help me out with what the could. and also 2 my homeboy john & and his brother louie. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

hey turtle are yall rolling this sat?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

YOU ALREADY KNOW!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 5 2006, 02:41 PM~5720542
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW!
> *


cool ill see if we can make it outhere


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 5 2006, 10:47 AM~5718877
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW I TALKED TO THE MANAGER OF THE STORE WE HAD OUR HANG OUT AT AND WE AGREED THAT IT WOULD BE WISE TO HAVE IT TWICE A MONTH AND THAT LOCATION, THIS WOULD BE GOOD FOR ALL RIDERZ AND CLUBS, SO THAT WAY THAT SPOT DOESNT GET PLAYED OUT AND WE CAN TAKE CRUISE TO D-TOWN AS WELL, SO WHERE IS THERE A GOOD SPOT OUT IN DALLAS I AM READY TO ROLL!!!
> 
> BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE MORE ULA MEMBERS OUT IN FORT WORTH TO SUPPORT OUR CRUISES JUST LIKE FORT WORTH GOES OUT TO D-TOWN CRUISES JUST MY 2 CENTS, BUT I AM DOWN FOR WHATEVER!!!!
> ...


AND FOR THAT GUY WHO SAID THE GOLD 63 CANT GET UP WILL BE THERE SAT PULL UP OR SHUT UP BEEN SEEING SOME OF YOUR BACKYARD WORK AND BELIEVE ME I KNOW WHY YOU DO IT IN THE BACKYARD :0 U KNOW WHO YOU ARE PEACE OUT B


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 5 2006, 03:51 PM~5720872
> *AND FOR THAT GUY WHO SAID THE GOLD 63 CANT GET UP WILL BE THERE SAT PULL UP OR SHUT UP BEEN SEEING SOME OF YOUR BACKYARD WORK AND BELIEVE ME I KNOW WHY YOU DO IT IN THE BACKYARD  :0 U KNOW WHO YOU ARE PEACE OUT B
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*maybe we should meet at frijoles in arlington then cruise to funky town 2 gether *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 5 2006, 07:27 PM~5721513
> *maybe we should meet at frijoles in arlington then cruise to funky town 2 gether
> *


That sounds like a plan. DALLAS LOWRIDERS is planning on taking a few cars out to 
Ft Worth Sat nite.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*now we just need to know what time to meet*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

RIDIN DIRTY WILL BE OUT THERE ROLLIN, JAMIN TO ALL THA OLDIE ROLAS!!!!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 5 2006, 06:11 PM~5721640
> *That sounds like a plan. DALLAS LOWRIDERS is planning on taking a few cars out to
> Ft Worth Sat nite.
> *



THAT WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!!! ANY HOPPERS COMING OUT??? JOHN I WILL BE THERE AT 8:00 AT THE SPOT SO GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2006, 07:15 PM~5721887
> * RIDIN DIRTY WILL BE OUT THERE ROLLIN, JAMIN TO ALL THA OLDIE ROLAS!!!!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TO ALL D/FW RIDERS FOR THE SAFTEY OF OUR KIDS, FAMILY AND FRIENDS WE ARE ONLY GOING TO ALLOW LOWRIDERS/HOPPERS/CUSTOM CARS IN TO THE MAIN PARKING LOT. THIS WILL ALLOW US TO KEEP TROUBLE OUT OF THE PARKING LOT WHERE THE CARS ARE AT. I NOTICED LAST WEEKEND THAT THERE WHERE ALOT OF YOUNGSTERS RIDE THROUGH AND THEY COULD HIT ONE OF OUR KIDS, WE HAD ALOT OF KIDS OUT THERE ENJOYING THE CARS AND LOTS OF FAMILYS THAT JUST STOPPED TO CHECK OUT WHAT WAS GOING ON. AND WE WANT TO CONTINUE THATS WHY ONLY CERTIAN CARS WILL BE ALLOWED IN THE PARKING LOT. NOW THERE IS ANOTHER PLACE WHERE THE DAILY CARS CAN PARK BUT THERE MAYBE A PARKING FEE OF 5.00 BUT I AM BEING TOLD BY THE PARKING LOT MANAGER THAT FEE MAY ONLY TAKE EFFECT DEPENDING ON THE DATE CAUSE THEY MAY HAVE AN EVENT GOING ON. I AM JUST LOOKING OUT FOR OUR LOVED ONES THAT ARE OUT THERE, SO I HOPE EVERYONE WILL HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND LOOK OUT FOR THE SAFTEY OF OUR KIDS.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 5 2006, 10:06 PM~5722136
> *TO ALL D/FW RIDERS FOR THE SAFTEY OF OUR KIDS, FAMILY AND FRIENDS WE ARE ONLY GOING TO ALLOW LOWRIDERS/HOPPERS/CUSTOM CARS IN TO THE MAIN PARKING LOT. THIS WILL ALLOW US TO KEEP TROUBLE OUT OF THE PARKING LOT WHERE THE CARS ARE AT. I NOTICED LAST WEEKEND THAT THERE WHERE ALOT OF YOUNGSTERS RIDE THROUGH AND THEY COULD HIT ONE OF OUR KIDS, WE HAD ALOT OF KIDS OUT THERE ENJOYING THE CARS AND LOTS OF FAMILYS THAT JUST STOPPED TO CHECK OUT WHAT WAS GOING ON. AND WE WANT TO CONTINUE THATS WHY ONLY CERTIAN CARS WILL BE ALLOWED IN THE PARKING LOT. NOW THERE IS ANOTHER PLACE WHERE THE DAILY CARS CAN PARK BUT THERE MAYBE A PARKING FEE OF 5.00 BUT I AM BEING TOLD BY THE PARKING LOT MANAGER THAT FEE MAY ONLY TAKE EFFECT DEPENDING ON THE DATE CAUSE THEY MAY HAVE AN EVENT GOING ON. I AM JUST LOOKING OUT FOR OUR LOVED ONES THAT ARE OUT THERE, SO I HOPE EVERYONE WILL HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND LOOK OUT FOR THE SAFTEY OF OUR KIDS.
> *


YEAH THE PARKING GOT A LITTLE OUT OF HAND I TRIED TO GO TO THE STORE AND PEOPLE BLOCKED EXITS AND LEFT THERE CAR SITTING THERE. I MUST ADMIT I DID A LITTLE BLOCKING MYSELF WHEN WE WE'RE TRYING TO LEAVE WAITING ON SOMEONE IN A RED 64


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 5 2006, 10:12 PM~5722192
> *
> *


LOOKS LIKE THIS WEEKEND IS GOING TO BE ON HUH?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

COME ON HARRY!!!!! YOU KNOW IT!!! I BOUGHT ME A NEW MIC-LIKE THE COPS USE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY TURTLE I GOT 50 BONES TO PUT OUT ON THE HIGHEST HOP HOMIE ILL THROW IT OUT MYSELF BIG DOG IM DOWN TO SUPPORT SO ANY HOPPERS THATS READY TO DO SOMETHING ILL BE GIVING TURTLE THE FERIA FOR THE HIGHEST HOPPER


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 5 2006, 10:58 PM~5722084
> *Sorry Fernando, Yes that's a cool spot. We've been in the Walmart parking lot by the gas station and never been messed with. We could give it a try. How bout Sat people meet up at gas station about 8:30 roll to Frajoles and head out to Ft Worth?
> *


*that sounds good ill b at frijoles waiting on yall who else is going to frijoles*


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 6 2006, 03:06 AM~5723654
> *HEY TURTLE I GOT 50 BONES TO PUT OUT ON THE HIGHEST HOP HOMIE ILL THROW IT OUT MYSELF BIG DOG IM DOWN TO SUPPORT SO ANY HOPPERS THATS READY TO DO SOMETHING ILL BE GIVING TURTLE THE FERIA FOR THE HIGHEST HOPPER
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 6 2006, 05:06 AM~5723654
> *HEY TURTLE I GOT 50 BONES TO PUT OUT ON THE HIGHEST HOP HOMIE ILL THROW IT OUT MYSELF BIG DOG IM DOWN TO SUPPORT SO ANY HOPPERS THATS READY TO DO SOMETHING ILL BE GIVING TURTLE THE FERIA FOR THE HIGHEST HOPPER
> *




QUOTE(1Ace @ Jul 2 2006, 12:04 PM) 
B's puttin it down or should I say up

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 6 2006, 04:06 AM~5723654
> *HEY TURTLE I GOT 50 BONES TO PUT OUT ON THE HIGHEST HOP HOMIE ILL THROW IT OUT MYSELF BIG DOG IM DOWN TO SUPPORT SO ANY HOPPERS THATS READY TO DO SOMETHING ILL BE GIVING TURTLE THE FERIA FOR THE HIGHEST HOPPER
> *



CAN I BRING THE TOMBRAIDER TO THIS HOPPING EVENT. CAUSE I NEED THAT 50 FOR GAS TO GET THERE. HA HA. JUST TRIPPIN. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE. JAY IS EVEN GONNA BRING RIDIN DIRTY OUT THERE SO YALL BETTER HAVE A CAMERA THATS A ONCE IN LIFETIME DEAL HA HA. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 5 2006, 03:51 PM~5720872
> *AND FOR THAT GUY WHO SAID THE GOLD 63 CANT GET UP WILL BE THERE SAT PULL UP OR SHUT UP BEEN SEEING SOME OF YOUR BACKYARD WORK AND BELIEVE ME I KNOW WHY YOU DO IT IN THE BACKYARD  :0 U KNOW WHO YOU ARE PEACE OUT B
> *



YEA ***** PULL UP OR SHUT UP. STOP TOKKIN AND START HOPPIN PUTO. I GOT YOUR BACK B. AND YEA I KNOW I SPELLED TALKING WRONG. :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2006, 01:13 PM~5725319
> *CAN I BRING THE TOMBRAIDER TO THIS HOPPING EVENT. CAUSE I NEED THAT 50 FOR GAS TO GET THERE. HA HA. JUST TRIPPIN. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE. JAY IS EVEN GONNA BRING RIDIN DIRTY OUT THERE SO YALL BETTER HAVE A CAMERA THATS A ONCE IN LIFETIME DEAL HA HA.  :biggrin:
> *


*sup dogg*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE ONDA LOCO. JUST CHILLIN AT THE JOB.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 5 2006, 02:51 PM~5720872
> *AND FOR THAT GUY WHO SAID THE GOLD 63 CANT GET UP WILL BE THERE SAT PULL UP OR SHUT UP BEEN SEEING SOME OF YOUR BACKYARD WORK AND BELIEVE ME I KNOW WHY YOU DO IT IN THE BACKYARD  :0 U KNOW WHO YOU ARE PEACE OUT B
> *



YEA WE KNOW WHO THAT IS "B" THAT FOOL CLAMIN THAT HE IS THE BEST IN FORT WORTH AND HE AINT GOT SHIT!!! PUT UP OR SHUT UP HOMIE,,, MAN I CANT WAIT TILL MY SHIT IS READY TO PULL UP ON THESE BITCHES!!!! THERE IS A WAY TO DO BACKYARD WORK HOMIE, AND YOUR SHIT IS BOOTY WORK, RIPPIN YOUR ON HOMIES OFF.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2006, 10:13 AM~5725319
> *CAN I BRING THE TOMBRAIDER TO THIS HOPPING EVENT. CAUSE I NEED THAT 50 FOR GAS TO GET THERE. HA HA. JUST TRIPPIN. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE. JAY IS EVEN GONNA BRING RIDIN DIRTY OUT THERE SO YALL BETTER HAVE A CAMERA THATS A ONCE IN LIFETIME DEAL HA HA.  :biggrin:
> *



HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE HOMIE!!! I WILL HAVE MY CAMERA READY!!! :biggrin: ARE YOU GUYS BRING THE REGAL?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

yes sir the regal will be there.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

COOL THERE WAS A SINGLE AND DOUBLE THAT MADE IT OUT THERE LAST WEEKEND AND ROLLINRICH MADE IT OUT THERE WITH HIS M.C. BUT HAD TECHNICAL DIFFICULTYS, CANT WAIT TILL THIS WEEKEND IT'S GONNA BE GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HELL YEA ITS GONNA BE REAL GOOD. I THINK IT WILL GET BETTER AS LONG AS EVERYONE KEEPS IT COOL. I'LL BE BRINGING THE TOMBRAIDER OUT THERE IN A FEW WEEKS AS SOON AS I GET MY FRAME BACK ON. MY NEW FRAME IS JUST ABOUT FINISHED AND READY TO SMASH.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2006, 11:10 AM~5725680
> *HELL YEA ITS GONNA BE REAL GOOD. I THINK IT WILL GET BETTER AS LONG AS EVERYONE KEEPS IT COOL. I'LL BE BRINGING THE TOMBRAIDER OUT THERE IN A FEW WEEKS AS SOON AS I GET MY FRAME BACK ON. MY NEW FRAME IS JUST ABOUT FINISHED AND READY TO SMASH.
> *



THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT BUT WE STILL NEED WATCH EACH OTHERS BACK ANYONE STARTING SHIT WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE BY ALL RIDERS!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 6 2006, 12:32 PM~5725799
> *THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT BUT WE STILL NEED WATCH EACH OTHERS BACK ANYONE STARTING SHIT WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE BY ALL RIDERS!!!
> *



THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE. DAMN I CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DO YOU KNOW IF GILBERT FROM BAD BOYS IS COMING THROUGH?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 6 2006, 12:45 PM~5725869
> *DO YOU KNOW IF GILBERT FROM BAD BOYS IS COMING THROUGH?
> *



I CAN FIND OUT AND LET U KNOW.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I TALKED TO GILBERT AND HE SAID HE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO FT WORTH ON SATURDAY.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

COOL THANKS SAL THE MORE HOPPERS THE BETTER!!! IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY PROBLEMS GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Everybody if you can bring a trash bag of any size that would be great!

KEEP FUNKYTOWN BEAUTIFUL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 6 2006, 01:55 PM~5726296
> *COOL THANKS SAL THE MORE HOPPERS THE BETTER!!! IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY PROBLEMS GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE!
> *



NO PROBLEM SIR. WHAT TIME WILL YALL BE THERE.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2006, 12:17 PM~5725343
> *YEA ***** PULL UP OR SHUT UP. STOP TOKKIN AND START HOPPIN PUTO. I GOT YOUR BACK B. AND YEA I KNOW I SPELLED TALKING WRONG.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :0  READY TO HAVE SOME GOOD SHIT TALKIN FUN


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

sound's like them good old days :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2006, 02:03 PM~5726704
> *NO PROBLEM SIR. WHAT TIME WILL YALL BE THERE.
> *


I WILL BE THERE AT 8:00!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2006, 11:13 AM~5725319
> *CAN I BRING THE TOMBRAIDER TO THIS HOPPING EVENT. CAUSE I NEED THAT 50 FOR GAS TO GET THERE. HA HA. JUST TRIPPIN. DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE. JAY IS EVEN GONNA BRING RIDIN DIRTY OUT THERE SO YALL BETTER HAVE A CAMERA THATS A ONCE IN LIFETIME DEAL HA HA.  :biggrin:*



WHAAAATTTT?????? DAMN I BETTER BRING A CAMERA TOO!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, supercutdog

WHUT UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHIT SAL IM JSUT TRYING TO SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT DOG U KNOW MAN BUT ILL BE PUTTING OUT 50 FOR THE BEST HOPPER THIS IS BIG SHAWN FORM THE D.F.W MAJESTICS WELL BE THERE IM SURE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: AIGHT THEN BIG HOMIE I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 6 2006, 11:46 PM~5729712
> *SHIT SAL IM JSUT TRYING TO SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT DOG U KNOW MAN BUT ILL BE PUTTING OUT 50 FOR THE BEST HOPPER THIS IS BIG SHAWN FORM THE D.F.W MAJESTICS WELL BE THERE IM SURE
> *



i know my ***** i'm just bullshittin. i just wanna have a good time.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 7 2006, 07:05 AM~5730849
> *i know my ***** i'm just bullshittin. i just wanna have a good time.
> *


ALREADY HOMIE!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 7 2006, 07:13 AM~5730887
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what you want some of the 64? :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 7 2006, 08:30 AM~5730976
> *what you want some of the 64?  :biggrin:
> *


u barley could get that 64 running last saturday homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 7 2006, 07:32 AM~5730986
> *u barley could get that 64 running last saturday homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why it's sold!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

what ??????? i was chocking with all that smoke coming fr those pipes :burn: :barf:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 7 2006, 07:35 AM~5731002
> *what ??????? i was chocking with all that smoke coming fr those pipes :burn:  :barf:
> *


BITCH PLEASE THAT ALL THAT SMOKE YOU GOT UP YOUR ASS FROM THAT OTHER CLEAN 64 BUST ALL OVER YOUR ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

the one with crackins in tha paint n chips missing fr it yeah right :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: faided out int


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

give him his props!!! atleast he bought it like that! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: brb going to my 1st smoke break!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

its all good homie its clean thought nothing but love fr the ryders coming out :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

THE REAL TURTLE IS BACK uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

what it dew 67 impala post up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW HEARTBREAKER


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jul 7 2006, 08:41 AM~5731053
> *WHAT IT DEW HEARTBREAKER
> *


ESTODO LOCO ready 4 that video o que


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 7 2006, 08:42 AM~5731054
> *ESTODO LOCO ready 4 that video o que
> *


I AM DOWN TO ROLL TO THAT VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

helllllllllllll yeah me 2 n tha homies tambien :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jul 7 2006, 07:40 AM~5731040
> *THE REAL TURTLE IS BACK  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

is blvd gonna show at the video o que


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jul 7 2006, 07:43 AM~5731062
> *I AM DOWN TO ROLL TO THAT VIDEO HOMIE
> *


what VIDEO?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

a videoshoot there gonna have at rosemont park on tha 15th


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

ask albert hes got tha details n shit :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 7 2006, 07:53 AM~5731114
> *a videoshoot there gonna have at rosemont park on tha 15th
> *


OH YEA!!! shit who has SUNDAY DRIVER?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 7 2006, 08:54 AM~5731116
> *OH YEA!!! shit who has SUNDAY DRIVER?
> *


dirty has it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> dirty has it
> [/quotee
> 
> 
> FUCK! Man do you know where we can buy it 2 day!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

ON HERE IN NEWS N ANNOUNCMENTS :biggrin: SUNDAY DRIVER


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

i wanted to watch it tonight!!! I will call SANCHEZ!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 7 2006, 10:12 AM~5731169
> *i wanted to watch it tonight!!! I will call SANCHEZ!
> *


IF YOU WANT FIDEL HAS IT AND YOU CAN GO TO HIS HOUSE AND GET IT. BETTER THAN DRIVING TO LEWISVILLE.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TELL THAT FOOL TO PASS THE WIRE!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 7 2006, 10:22 AM~5731219
> *TELL THAT FOOL TO PASS THE WIRE!!!!
> *


YOU WANT TO GO GET IT AFTER HE GETS OFF WORK? IF SO I'LL CHIRP HIM AND TELL HIM YOUR COMING TO GET IT.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 7 2006, 08:23 AM~5731225
> *YOU WANT TO GO GET IT AFTER HE GETS OFF WORK? IF SO I'LL CHIRP HIM AND TELL HIM YOUR COMING TO GET IT.
> *


PM ME THE NUMBERS!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 7 2006, 10:24 AM~5731231
> *PM ME THE NUMBERS!
> *


DONE


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 7 2006, 08:54 AM~5731116
> *OH YEA!!! shit who has SUNDAY DRIVER?
> *


best buy should have them


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I ORDERED *SUNDAY DRIVER* FROM AMAZON.COM FOR 11.99


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

FT WORTH THIS WEEKEND AGAIN AT 8 SATURDAY NIGHT SAME PPLACE I THINK AS LAST WEEKEND HEY MIKE CAN I GET A COPT OF THAT ALSO DOG


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 7 2006, 09:38 AM~5731298
> *I ORDERED SUNDAY DRIVER FROM AMAZON.COM FOR 11.99
> *



Did everyone just start seeing this video. cause i see alot of people talking about it. I saw that video last year my homeboy has it. just asking.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 6 2006, 12:03 PM~5725633
> *COOL THERE WAS A SINGLE AND DOUBLE THAT MADE IT OUT THERE LAST WEEKEND AND ROLLINRICH MADE IT OUT THERE WITH HIS M.C. BUT HAD TECHNICAL DIFFICULTYS, CANT WAIT TILL THIS WEEKEND IT'S GONNA BE GOOD! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2006, 12:10 PM~5732572
> *:thumbsup:
> *


RICKY CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Turtle get off the internet and get a job foe! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 7 2006, 02:17 PM~5733263
> *Hey Turtle get off the internet and get a job foe! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



shut up and clean the shop hoe!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Say you wouldnt say that if your Daddy Cesar told you to get a job!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 7 2006, 01:54 PM~5732469
> *Did everyone just start seeing this video. cause i see alot of people talking about it. I saw that video last year my homeboy has it. just asking.
> *


IT GOT RE-RELEASED WITH ABOUT AN HOUR OF EXTRA FOOTAGE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 7 2006, 03:18 PM~5733482
> *Say you wouldnt say that if your Daddy Cesar told you to get a job!
> *


oh bitch why do you have to build frames so dirty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*when yall fools leave walmart are yall going 2 frijoles or straight to ft worth*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 7 2006, 05:26 PM~5733521
> *IT GOT RE-RELEASED WITH ABOUT AN HOUR OF EXTRA FOOTAGE
> *


i got mine with the san andreas for ps2


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 7 2006, 04:18 PM~5733482
> *Say you wouldnt say that if your Daddy Cesar told you to get a job!
> *


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

I aint got shit on your forty *****!
My grandma gave this money! :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 7 2006, 08:36 PM~5734241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up  HEY THATS HOW YOUR BOY WAS LOOKING WHEN LIGHTNING WAS STRIKING AND WE WERE HAVING SOME BEER ON DA PORCH :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fuck its gonna be on and i gotta be here at work


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

whut up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tonite July 8, Dallas Lowriders will be meeting at the Wal-Mart gas station parking lot off I-30 & Cockrell Hill 8pm. Leaving at 8:30 sharp.. Will proceed to Fajolies in Arlington to meet other club members and ULA members who will gather at Farjolies at 8pm. We will all caravan together to Ft Worth. So let's watch out for each other and be safe caravaning on the freeway. Let's keep it a safe speed 55-60, were not in a Nascar race to get there. :0 
If you have any questions call me 817-368-1648 Homie John


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 7 2006, 08:04 PM~5734420
> *what up  HEY THATS HOW YOUR BOY WAS LOOKING WHEN LIGHTNING WAS STRIKING AND WE WERE HAVING SOME BEER ON DA PORCH  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha scary ass white boy! whats up holmes i might have to come down and cruise with u guys is it poppin!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 8 2006, 10:52 AM~5736462
> *haha scary ass white boy! whats up holmes i might have to come down and cruise with u guys is it poppin!
> *


COOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 8 2006, 11:16 AM~5736542
> *COOL
> *


What's up with the caprice?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 8 2006, 11:28 AM~5736581
> *What's up with the caprice?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT PEEPS!!!! WHUT UP "B" GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 8 2006, 11:02 AM~5736705
> *WHUT PEEPS!!!! WHUT UP "B" GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE! :biggrin:
> *


just talked 2 bad boyz they r coming down 2nite


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 looks like where gonna need more money!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 8 2006, 02:29 PM~5737328
> *:0  looks lkike where gonna need more money!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

asshole!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

How come you aint on the pic as a apetizer! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Turtle soup!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

any body got pics from the cruise...my homeboy said it was packed tonite


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

what's up homies, it was a good turn out this saturday night. had alot of fun,just supporting lowriding.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 8 2006, 10:18 PM~5739835
> * what's up homies, it was a good turn out this saturday night. had alot of fun,just supporting lowriding.
> *


hey bro that's what it's all about where just trying to bring it back! it was nice meeting you and your ride is bad ass!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 8 2006, 09:14 PM~5739618
> *any body got pics from the cruise...my homeboy said it was packed tonite
> *


 :dunno: it was packed but i didnt bring my camera this weekend! :banghead:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

the cruise went well was a good turn out the ride look good


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TURTLE WHO ENDED UP WINNING THE HOP DOG WAS WONDERING I TRYED TO FIND U BIG HOMIE BUT COULDNT IT WAS A VERY GOOD TURN OUT ENJOYED IT SO DID MY LIL MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I saw the cops were messing with the aces at the end of the night. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 8 2006, 11:18 PM~5739835
> * what's up homies, it was a good turn out this saturday night. had alot of fun,just supporting lowriding.
> *


Great meeting you WESTSIDE C.C. Homie. Nice ride.

The parking lot was packed alot of clean rides, good to see everyone having a good time, good to see alot the car clubs out there, I know BLVD ACES had about 10 rides good job reppin ACES :thumbsup: 

Good job cleaning up, everyone needs to help out afterwards with the cleanup especially the people drinking there were alot beer bottles thrown around, lets keep it clean and respect the area, if you drink put the trash in your trunk or some where maybe a designated trash area next time any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks to "BIG SHAWN-MAJESTICS" for the hop ca$h award.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jul 9 2006, 07:16 AM~5740645
> *I saw the cops were messing with the aces at the end of the night. :thumbsdown:
> *


One of our members was blocking the road so we can all come out of the FIESTA parking lot, the popos saw him and pulled him onto the 7 11, just a warning it was cool.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*wuz up to every 1 who was out there we had a lot of fun cant wait till next time later*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*wuz up to every 1 who was out there we had a lot of fun cant wait till next time *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you guys still do this...???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 8 2006, 11:14 PM~5739618
> *any body got pics from the cruise...
> *


X2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 9 2006, 11:32 AM~5741076
> *you guys still do this...???
> *



and you know thiiiis


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Man it was a very good turn out! Big shout out to them DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. for showing in force with RIDIN-DIRTY looking better than ever! :biggrin: 

VERY IMPORTANT: I GOT A CALL FROM THE MANAGER AT BILLY BOB'S AND HE SAID WE CAN CONTINUE TO CHILL THERE BUT WE NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND NO RIDES BLOCKING THE FIRE LANES. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT WE KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN. BUT THE MANAGER WALKED AROUND AND SAID THAT THE CARS ARE SUPER CLEAN AND THAT WE ALL PUT IN ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY IN TO OUR RIDES AND THAT HE HAS MORE RESPECT FOR LOWRIDING!!! :thumbsup: 

I think in the next couple of week we can cruise more on MAIN ST. as long as we all keep from 28th st and back to LONG. where the old WINN-DIXX use to be! I can even try to get permisson from the CAR-WASH on MAIN ST. to chill there like the old days while everyone gets there ROLL-ON, I am gonna get in contact with ELRODS grocery store on MAIN where it used to be WINN-DIXX to chill there also! :biggrin: 

BIG UP'S TO ALL CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT!!! TINY-AND JOKERS C.C., BAD BOY CUSTOMS. AND BIG SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE "B" FROM B'S HYDRAUILICS!!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2006, 02:31 PM~5741579
> *and you know thiiiis
> *


does joe's still have cruising???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 9 2006, 01:44 PM~5741648
> *does joe's still have cruising???
> *



Im not sure. I havent been there for a long time but its popping off like crazy in Ft Worth right now. You better get it while its hot. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 9 2006, 01:36 PM~5741596
> *Man it was a very good turn out! Big shout out to them DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. for showing in force with RIDIN-DIRTY looking better than ever!  :biggrin:
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT: I GOT A CALL FROM THE MANAGER AT BILLY BOB'S AND HE SAID WE CAN CONTINUE TO CHILL THERE BUT WE NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND NO RIDES BLOCKING THE FIRE LANES. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT WE KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN. BUT THE MANAGER WALKED AROUND AND SAID THAT THE CARS ARE SUPER CLEAN AND THAT WE ALL PUT IN ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY IN TO OUR RIDES AND THAT HE HAS MORE RESPECT FOR LOWRIDING!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


Yeah we are very fortunate to have this as a venue. Its a really good spot. Whats funny is tripping on the fools that walk over from Billy Bobs to check out the cars hopping. Asking if the car is broken. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 9 2006, 01:44 PM~5741648
> *does joe's still have cruising???
> *


THE DECLING OF JOE'S STARTED LAST YEAR WHEN SOMEONE POPPED A COUPLE ROUNDS OFF IN THE AIR. HERE LAST WEEK SOMEONE WAS KILLED OUT THERE (NOT RELATED TO ANY RIDERS) DURING A ROBBERY THAT PRETTY MUCH PUT THE NAIL IN THE COFFIN FOR JOE'S

THE ONE THING I NEVER LIKED ABOUT JOE'S WAS YOU REALLY COULDN'T CRUISE IT. THE LOCATION MADE IT IMPOSSIBLE.

I FEEL SORRY FOR THE OWNERS AND THE STAFF BECAUSE THEY WE'RE NOTHING BUT COOL TO US.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

you guys need to take some pics...i heard it was crackin last night at the spot


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 9 2006, 04:01 PM~5741938
> *THE DECLING OF JOE'S STARTED LAST YEAR WHEN SOMEONE POPPED A COUPLE ROUNDS OFF IN THE AIR. HERE LAST WEEK SOMEONE WAS KILLED OUT THERE (NOT RELATED TO ANY RIDERS) DURING A ROBBERY THAT PRETTY MUCH PUT THE NAIL IN THE COFFIN FOR JOE'S
> 
> THE ONE THING I NEVER LIKED ABOUT JOE'S WAS YOU REALLY COULDN'T CRUISE IT. THE LOCATION MADE IT IMPOSSIBLE.
> ...


man, thats too bad, it was a cool spot...but yeah, its was hard to cruise there...more of a chill spot!!! but man, if its poppin in ft worth, i might just have to check it out!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MAN ALST NIGHT WAS REAL COOL MAN IT BROUGHT ME BACK IT WAS NICE TO SEE PEOPLE OUT THERE U WOULD ONLY SEE AT SHOWS GOOD TO SEE MROE OF THE COMMUNITY RIDERS OUT THERE GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME NO PROBLEM ERNEST ON THE CASH FUNDS DOG IM TRYING TO SHOW SUPPORT FROM THE MAJESTICS D.F.W WE WILL SUPPORT ANY EVENT THERE IS IN I PERSONALLY THREW THE CASH OUT TO SUPPORT ALL THE RIDERS THANKS AGAIN N I THINK WE ALL LOOK FORWARD TO THE NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY TURLTE WHO ENDED UP WINNING THE HOP AFTER ALL HOMIE


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

HEY WE RAISED THE STAKES WITH YOUR 50 AND WE PUT IN 50 AND BAD BOYS TOOK IT WITH A CRISP 100 DOLLAR BILL AND AGAIN THANKS ON THE HELP OUT WITH THE FUNDS WITH THE HOP IT IS APPRECIATED B :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY DOG TIS ALL GOOD B ANYTIME HOMIE NEED SOME MROE HOPPERS THO HOMIE FOR SURE


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 9 2006, 12:36 PM~5741596
> *Man it was a very good turn out! Big shout out to them DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. for showing in force with RIDIN-DIRTY looking better than ever!  :biggrin:
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT: I GOT A CALL FROM THE MANAGER AT BILLY BOB'S AND HE SAID WE CAN CONTINUE TO CHILL THERE BUT WE NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND NO RIDES BLOCKING THE FIRE LANES. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT WE KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN. BUT THE MANAGER WALKED AROUND AND SAID THAT THE CARS ARE SUPER CLEAN AND THAT WE ALL PUT IN ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY IN TO OUR RIDES AND THAT HE HAS MORE RESPECT FOR LOWRIDING!!! :thumbsup:
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAD A BAD ASS TIME LAST NITE!!!!! I PLAN ON GETTIN "RIDIN DIRTY" OUT MORE OFTEN AND ROLLIN MY SHIT!!!!


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

it was a pleassure to meet almost everybody from blvd aces. keep representing lowriding, and also majestics, and of course dallas lowriders. keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: I know somebody took pics!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 9 2006, 03:56 PM~5742686
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HAD A BAD ASS TIME LAST NITE!!!!! I PLAN ON GETTIN "RIDIN DIRTY" OUT MORE OFTEN AND ROLLIN MY SHIT!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 9 2006, 12:36 PM~5741596
> *Man it was a very good turn out! Big shout out to them DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. for showing in force with RIDIN-DIRTY looking better than ever!  :biggrin:
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT: I GOT A CALL FROM THE MANAGER AT BILLY BOB'S AND HE SAID WE CAN CONTINUE TO CHILL THERE BUT WE NEED TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND NO RIDES BLOCKING THE FIRE LANES. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT WE KEEP THE PARKING LOT CLEAN. BUT THE MANAGER WALKED AROUND AND SAID THAT THE CARS ARE SUPER CLEAN AND THAT WE ALL PUT IN ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY IN TO OUR RIDES AND THAT HE HAS MORE RESPECT FOR LOWRIDING!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


GOOD TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

FT WORTH WAS A GREAT TURN OUT THIS WEEKEND. ITS A GOOD DRIVE FOR ME BUT I'LL DO IT EVERY SATURDAY. I CANT WAIT TO HAVE MY CAR READY TO COME OUT AND GET THAT HUNDRED CAUSE I NEED IT TO GET BACK HOME. HA HA. IT WAS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE. LETS KEEP IT UP AND KEEEP THIS THING WE HAVE GOING FOR AS LONG AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 9 2006, 06:31 PM~5743101
> * it was a pleassure to meet almost everybody from blvd aces. keep representing lowriding, and also majestics, and of course dallas lowriders. keep it up :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: SAME HERE HOMIE


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 10 2006, 06:26 AM~5745420
> *FT WORTH WAS A GREAT TURN OUT THIS WEEKEND. ITS A GOOD DRIVE FOR ME BUT I'LL DO IT EVERY SATURDAY. I CANT WAIT TO HAVE MY CAR READY TO COME OUT AND GET THAT HUNDRED CAUSE I NEED IT TO GET BACK HOME. HA HA. IT WAS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE. LETS KEEP IT UP AND KEEEP THIS THING WE HAVE GOING FOR AS LONG AS POSSIBLE.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HELL YEA SAL


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

where are the pics!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 10 2006, 07:42 PM~5749558
> *where are the pics!!!!
> *



yeah Boogie was taking pics where are they at?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 10 2006, 06:42 PM~5749558
> *where are the pics!!!!
> *


 :uh: were are they?????


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 9 2006, 05:12 PM~5742508
> *HEY DOG TIS ALL GOOD B ANYTIME HOMIE NEED SOME MROE HOPPERS THO HOMIE FOR SURE
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

ANOTHER F.W.L.O. PRODUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

How do you get there coming from the "D" through I-20??


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 11 2006, 10:03 PM~5757117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 12 2006, 10:11 AM~5758957
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: what up jessie whats cracking homie


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 12 2006, 11:03 AM~5759295
> *:biggrin: what up jessie whats cracking homie
> *


At work chilling homie  Y tu?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 12 2006, 09:11 AM~5759324
> *At work chilling homie    Y tu?
> *


listo para ir a comer :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 12 2006, 11:14 AM~5759340
> *listo para ir a comer  :biggrin:
> *


Helll yeah...to Christinas para unos flautitas con queso y crema :biggrin: Hmmm


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 12 2006, 09:17 AM~5759362
> *Helll yeah...to Christinas para unos flautitas con queso y crema  :biggrin:  Hmmm
> *


i te espero loco flautas will hit tha spot que no :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 12 2006, 11:18 AM~5759371
> *i te espero loco flautas will hit tha spot que no :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah mang, you know it!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jul 12 2006, 05:14 AM~5758352
> *ANOTHER F.W.L.O. PRODUCTION :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: F.W.L.O !!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 12 2006, 02:34 PM~5760302
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  F.W.L.O !!!!!
> *


 :0 Fuck Whatever a Latino Owns? :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jul 12 2006, 06:14 AM~5758352
> *ANOTHER F.W.L.O. PRODUCTION :biggrin:
> *



IS THIS SOME KIND OF COMPETITION BETWEEN DALLAS AND FT WORTH. JUST ASKING.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 6 2006, 05:06 AM~5723654
> *HEY TURTLE I GOT 50 BONES TO PUT OUT ON THE HIGHEST HOP HOMIE ILL THROW IT OUT MYSELF BIG DOG IM DOWN TO SUPPORT SO ANY HOPPERS THATS READY TO DO SOMETHING ILL BE GIVING TURTLE THE FERIA FOR THE HIGHEST HOPPER
> *


HUMMM


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 12 2006, 12:11 PM~5760566
> *IS THIS SOME KIND OF COMPETITION BETWEEN DALLAS AND FT WORTH. JUST ASKING.
> *


 :biggrin: na homie just a inside joke with me and Gordie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 12 2006, 12:02 PM~5760492
> *:0  Fuck Whatever a Latino Owns?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

did you see Ramon's 63 coming hopping in to the parking lot, all show!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jul 12 2006, 04:27 PM~5761431
> *HUMMM
> *


HE DID IT TOO!

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 12 2006, 03:40 PM~5761909
> *HE DID IT TOO!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


X :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Jul 12 2006, 06:14 AM~5758352
> *ANOTHER F.W.L.O. PRODUCTION :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

BET THAT HOMIE IM DOING MINE TRUST ME :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 13 2006, 12:25 AM~5764969
> *:dunno:
> *


it's just a joke homie! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: who is going sat night


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 13 2006, 10:15 AM~5766065
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: who is going sat night
> *


Not me


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 13 2006, 08:52 AM~5766237
> *Not me
> *


   COMO QUE NO VGP


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

NOT ME!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 13 2006, 11:06 AM~5766308
> *   COMO QUE NO VGP
> *


Man Jorge is throwing a party for his wife and I was asked to to some pics for him that night.  It's all good!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 13 2006, 11:34 AM~5766448
> *NOT ME!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:nono: busy saturday


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 12 2006, 03:34 PM~5761480
> *:biggrin: na homie just a inside joke with me and Gordie!
> *



orale.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

SO WHO IS ALL GOING OUT TO MAIN ST


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

COUNT ME OUT THIS TIME, WELL HONESTLY FOR A WHILE MY CAR IS GOING TO THE SHOP FOR SOME SURGERY. I'LL ROLL IF HEARTBREAKER OR FIDEL LETS ME ROLL A SPARE! :HINT, HINT:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 13 2006, 09:15 AM~5766065
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: who is going sat night
> *


  shit, it was happening last saturday night, but i wont be able to make it. i'm going to george's wife birthday party.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 13 2006, 06:23 PM~5769664
> * shit, it was happening last saturday night, but i wont be able to make it. i'm going to george's wife birthday party.
> *


 :biggrin: A HOMIE I GOT THAT 4 YOU!!! HIT ME UP TOMORROW!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2006, 03:17 PM~5768631
> *COUNT ME OUT THIS TIME, WELL HONESTLY FOR A WHILE MY CAR IS GOING TO THE SHOP FOR SOME SURGERY. I'LL ROLL IF HEARTBREAKER OR FIDEL LETS ME ROLL A SPARE! :HINT, HINT:
> *



HEY HOMIE I HAVE YOUR MOVIE! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

sup sal :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT UP PURPLE PASSION NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 13 2006, 10:07 PM~5770375
> *:biggrin:
> HEY HOMIE I HAVE YOUR MOVIE!  :biggrin:
> *


OH, I AINT FORGOT. DID YOU LIKE IT?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 13 2006, 10:07 PM~5770375
> *:biggrin:
> HEY HOMIE I HAVE YOUR MOVIE!  :biggrin:
> *


OH, I AINT FORGOT. DID YOU LIKE IT?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2006, 08:23 PM~5770437
> *OH, I AINT FORGOT. DID YOU LIKE IT?
> *



MAN I LOVED IT!!!! MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG "M"!!!! 

IF YOU AINT GOT DAYTONS YOU AINT GOT SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 13 2006, 10:26 PM~5770445
> *MAN I LOVED IT!!!! MUCH PROPS TO THE BIG "M"!!!!
> 
> IF YOU AINT GOT DAYTONS YOU AINT GOT SHIT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S FUNNY HOW SOME PEOPLE CLOWN MY TIRES (185/75/14) WHICH I KNOW ARE A LITTLE BIG AND WILL BE GONE VERY SOON, BUT THOSE TIRES ARE WRAPPED AROUND SOME MUTHA FUCKING "DAYTONS"!!! FUCK ANY CHINA WHEEL. THANK YOU.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GORDIE!!!
<<
<<<<
<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2006, 04:17 PM~5768631
> *COUNT ME OUT THIS TIME, WELL HONESTLY FOR A WHILE MY CAR IS GOING TO THE SHOP FOR SOME SURGERY. I'LL ROLL IF HEARTBREAKER OR FIDEL LETS ME ROLL A SPARE! :HINT, HINT:
> *


 :uh: :uh: come on with it


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 13 2006, 10:10 AM~5766671
> *Man Jorge is throwing a party for his wife and I was asked to to some pics for him that night.    It's all good!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 14 2006, 10:19 AM~5772387
> *:uh:  :uh: come on with it
> *


only the real rider.'' RIDE '' Heartbreaker


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS BUSY THIS WEEKEND BUT NEXT WEEKEND SHOULD DO FT WORTH FOR SURE BIG TURTLE


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 14 2006, 09:31 PM~5775901
> *only the real rider.'' RIDE '' Heartbreaker
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats right


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 15 2006, 01:27 AM~5776567
> *:biggrin: LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS BUSY THIS WEEKEND BUT NEXT WEEKEND SHOULD DO FT WORTH FOR SURE BIG TURTLE
> *


*thought it was supposed to rotate 1 in ft worth then 1 in dallas* :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 15 2006, 09:42 AM~5777654
> *thought it was supposed to rotate 1 in ft worth then 1 in dallas :dunno:
> *


i didnt hear nothing like that :dunno:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

It has been awhile since I have been able to post, but I got this in email.....

Subject: ARKANSAS SUPER CAR SHOW 5



Hello Exhibitors,



That time of the year has come again and as always we look forward to seeing you at this years Super Show. You will notice that this year we have added sweeps stakes categories, moved the early registration date back, hired new judges, changed the venue and have a new media partner in Clear Channel Radio. These changes are made in our effort to continue to grow the event and bring you the show that you and your vehicles deserve.



This years sweep stakes categories are:

$1000 Best Car

$1000 Best Truck

$500 Best Classic Car/Truck

$500 Best Hot Rod Car/Truck

$500 Best Euro

$150 Best Sport Bike

$150 Best Custom Bike



You should receive your registration information in the mail in the next few days. If not as always you can print a form from the website. Online registration will be available in the next couple of weeks.



We are also working on forming the Arkansas Super Club those interested in more info send an email with super club in the subject line.



If you have any questions or would like posters and postcards do not hesitate to write or call me at 501-562-1495 or Byron at 501-960-5395.




Sincerely



Dwain Collins, President/Founder


Kreations N Kulors Events
8921 Gardner Rd Suite B
Little Rock, Arkansas 72202
http://arkansassupercarshow.com


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 15 2006, 10:42 AM~5777654
> *thought it was supposed to rotate 1 in ft worth then 1 in dallas :dunno:
> *


WE ARE GOING TO ROTATE RIGHT NOW HOMIE STYLIN IS LOOKING INTO A SPOT IN D-TOWN THAT WILL ALLOW US PERMISSION TO USE THEIR PARKING LOT WE WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED PEACE OUT B


----------



## angelbaby (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 26 2006, 07:55 AM~5669498
> *TO ALL THE FORT WORTH/DALLAS LOWRIDERS MAIN ST WAS GOOD THIS WEEKEND KICKING IT AT SONIC AND THEN MOVED IT TO CARNIVAL PARKING LOT, BLVD ACES/BIG "M" AND MYSTIC STYLES WHERE IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING ALONG WITH SOME HOMIES FROM THE HOOD WHERE IN FORCE, WE WILL ALL WORK TOGETHER ON KEEPING THIS OLD TRADITION GOING AGAIN, THE COPS DIDNT EVEN TRIP ON US AND THERE HAD TO BE ATLEAST 16 CARS OT THERE AND DIDNT GET ANY HEAT, SO THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT THE SONIC ON MAIN ST AT DUSK AND THEN TAKE A CRUISE THROUGH MAIN ON TO DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH AND THEN BACK TO CARNIVAL PARKING LOT TO CHILL. SO IF YOU WANNA GET YOUR CRUISE ON AND KICK BACK LIKE THE OLD DAYS ON MAIN COME ON OUT TO MAIN ST IN FORT WORTH, WE WILL BE THERE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


We will be there next time ( ALL CAR CLUBS RIGHT )


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelbaby_@Jul 15 2006, 01:25 PM~5778625
> *We will be there next time  ( ALL CAR CLUBS RIGHT )
> *


ALL CLUBS WELCOME :biggrin:  D


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> We will be there next time ( ALL CAR CLUBS RIGHT )


FORTWORTHAZTEC,Jul 1 2006, 10:46 PM~5701803]
WHUT IT DEW!!! MAN _*FORT WORTH MAIN ST *_WAS OFF THE HOOK, NO HATIN NO PROBLEMS FROM THE COPS, MUCH SUPPORT FROM THE PARKING LOT MANGER!!! _*MUCH PROPS TO "B" FROM B'S HYDRAULICS FRONTIN ALL THE MONEY FOR THE HOP!!! *_MUCH PROPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP!!!
_*MAJESTICS

BLVD ACES 

MYSTIC STYLES

ROLLERZ ONLY

FOR U 2 ENVY

AZTEC CREATIONZ

INDVIDUALS

B'S HYDRAULICS

AND ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD!!!!!*_
[/quote]

LIKE I SAID IN THE PAST EVERYONE IS WELCOME MUCH LUV TO ALL THAT COME AND SUPPORT THE LOWRIDING SCEEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelbaby_@Jul 15 2006, 12:25 PM~5778625
> *We will be there next time  ( ALL CAR CLUBS RIGHT )
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady Ace (Feb 22, 2006)

We got a call about last night that alot of trash was left on the parking lot. Angelo one of the solo riders went back and picked up the trash. Thanks Angelo but remember if we want to continue this we must pick up after our selfs cause then we will not be able to kick it anymore. That's what is all about kicking it and having fun all riders and car clubs are welcome, just remember we all come to represent lowriders as one. Lets give the city of Ft Worth a postive way of looking at us. So far we haven't got no heat from the cops and lets keep it that way. :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady Ace_@Jul 16 2006, 11:47 AM~5782446
> *We got a call about last night that alot of trash was left on the parking lot. Angelo one of the solo riders went back and picked up the trash. Thanks Angelo but remember if we want to continue this we must pick up after our selfs cause then we will not be able to kick it anymore. That's what is all about kicking it and having fun all riders and car clubs are welcome, just remember we all come to represent lowriders as one. Lets give the city of Ft Worth a postive way of looking at us. So far we haven't got no heat from the cops and lets keep it that way.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO THIS SATURDAY NIGHT ONCE AGIAN WILL BE POPPIN OFF N FT WORTH WHO ALL IS GOING :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 18 2006, 06:20 AM~5793451
> *SO THIS SATURDAY NIGHT ONCE AGIAN WILL BE POPPIN OFF N FT WORTH WHO ALL IS GOING :biggrin:
> *


ill be there big shawn :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 18 2006, 05:20 AM~5793451
> *SO THIS SATURDAY NIGHT ONCE AGIAN WILL BE POPPIN OFF N FT WORTH WHO ALL IS GOING :biggrin:
> *



I WILL BE THERE WITH THE CAMERA!!! :biggrin: AFTER WE GET DONE KICKING IT WHO EVER WANTS TO COME BACK TO MY CRIB CAN FOR SOME COLD ONE'S <BEER> EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 18 2006, 07:44 AM~5793735
> *I WILL BE THERE WITH THE CAMERA!!!  :biggrin: AFTER WE GET DONE KICKING IT WHO EVER WANTS TO COME BACK TO MY CRIB CAN FOR SOME COLD ONE'S <BEER> EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!
> *


   WHAT IT DEW TURTLE


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:44 AM~5793735
> *I WILL BE THERE WITH THE CAMERA!!!   :biggrin: AFTER WE GET DONE KICKING IT WHO EVER WANTS TO COME BACK TO MY CRIB CAN FOR SOME COLD ONE'S <BEER> EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!
> *


 :0 Not before I get there first


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2006, 07:15 AM~5793911
> *:0  Not before I get there first
> *


man where are all the pics from the last time????? man your fired!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 18 2006, 06:47 AM~5793752
> *   WHAT IT DEW TURTLE
> *


whut up ALFREDO! you gonna kick it this weekend?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:27 AM~5793976
> *whut up ALFREDO! you gonna kick it this weekend?
> *


ALLREADY U KNOW!!! SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

yea for all the riders after the cruise on Saturday everyone is welcome to come over for a B-day party for LADY-ACE there will be BEER-BEER-BEER AND MORE BEER SHOTS- SHOTS AND MORE SHOTS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:35 AM~5794025
> *yea for all the riders after the cruise on Saturday everyone is welcome to come over for a B-day party for LADY-ACE there will be BEER-BEER-BEER AND MORE BEER SHOTS- SHOTS AND MORE SHOTS!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WAY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY ACE :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 18 2006, 10:27 AM~5793976
> *whut up ALFREDO! you gonna kick it this weekend?
> *


I didnt go this past weekend, but two weeks ago I was out there. I wasnt feeling to good, so I only took a couple pictures. Didnt you see them?

Fuck it, the pay sucked anyway :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:35 AM~5794025
> *yea for all the riders after the cruise on Saturday everyone is welcome to come over for a B-day party for LADY-ACE there will be BEER-BEER-BEER AND MORE BEER SHOTS- SHOTS AND MORE SHOTS!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i was there 3 weeks ago it was fun was planing on been there this past sat but had to live to houston cuz my baby girl was born a month early.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

UP


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

TOMBRAIDER IS ALMOST DONE AND I WIIL BE IN FT WORTH WHEN IT IS SO BRING YOUR HOPPERS PEOPLE. AND NO EXCUSES YALL BETTER BE READY. CAUSE IT GONNA BE ON AND POPPIN. :biggrin: 

D-TOWN REPPIN FO SHO...........................


DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOE LIFE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

what's up turtle, you guys are not going to houston show? or you guys going to kick it at the spot on saturday night.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 18 2006, 03:37 PM~5796909
> *i was there 3 weeks ago it was fun was planing on been there this past sat but had to live to houston cuz my baby girl was born a month early.
> *


congrats homboy, met u out there last time u went


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 19 2006, 12:24 PM~5803852
> *   what's up turtle, you guys are not going to houston show? or you guys going to kick it at the spot on saturday night.
> *



YEA WE ARE GOING TO H-TOWN!!! AND yes i will be at the spot this weekend and after we get done kicking back everyone is more than welcome to kick it at my place!!!! OLD FRIENDS AND NEW FRIENDS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 18 2006, 04:37 PM~5796909
> *i was there 3 weeks ago it was fun was planing on been there this past sat but had to live to houston cuz my baby girl was born a month early.
> *


WHATS UP MARCELO ! CONGRATS ON THE BABY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 19 2006, 02:48 PM~5804023
> *YEA WE ARE GOING TO H-TOWN!!! AND yes i will be at the spot this weekend and after we get done kicking back everyone is more than welcome to kick it at my place!!!! OLD FRIENDS AND NEW FRIENDS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN!?


----------



## CALI-OG (May 29, 2006)

Whut up moving to TEXAS pretty soon, i hear you guys have some cruizing going out there looks like, you guys are moving in the right direction!!! who is putting all this togther, I wanna get more info so I can see where all the action is, the closer the better for me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALI-OG (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angelbaby_@Jul 15 2006, 01:25 PM~5778625
> *We will be there next time  ( ALL CAR CLUBS RIGHT )
> *


damn you girls in TEXAS have a club!!!! AZTEC CREATIONZ!!!! sweet but I dont know about that name!!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

http://go.fark.com/cgi/fark/go.pl?IDLink=2...2F%3FGT1%3D8307 
check out this hopper! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 19 2006, 08:18 PM~5805332
> *http://go.fark.com/cgi/fark/go.pl?IDLink=2...2F%3FGT1%3D8307
> check out this hopper! :biggrin:
> *


 Bad link :dunno:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

My bad let it find it again! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx bridyluv and 84blu-iceregal u guys are going to the houston show


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 19 2006, 06:10 PM~5805525
> *My bad let it find it again! :biggrin:
> *



where is it at!!!!! :angry: :twak:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

In the same spot that your 4 mijo at foe! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 19 2006, 09:35 PM~5806787
> *In the same spot that your 4 mijo at foe! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wize guy! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 20 2006, 08:21 AM~5808206
> *:wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:  whut up VGP!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2006, 07:27 AM~5808230
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2006, 09:30 AM~5808236
> *:biggrin:    whut up VGP!!!
> *


Sup bro  


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jul 20 2006, 09:48 AM~5808316
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: uffin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

what it dew


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: whut it dew-dew???? are you bring your shit out this weekend>?>?>>?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2006, 03:27 PM~5810667
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  whut it dew-dew???? are you bring your shit out this weekend>?>?>>?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

what where you talking about homie?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Will you guys be out in at the spot this sate nite? Let me know, I may drop by..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ATT: ALL D/FW RIDERS I HAVE GOOD NEWS WE FOUND ANOTHER SPOT TO 
ROLL AND CHILL LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S :biggrin: 

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW MAIN ST. REAL WELL THERE IS A LITTLE TACO STAND ACROSS FROM THE FORT WORTH MERCARDO THAT JUST OPEN. WELL WE SPOKE TO THE OWNER AND SAID SHE WANT'S TO GIVE IT A CHANCE, THEY SELL GOOD MEXICAN BURRITOS\TACOS ETC...DRINKS. SHE STAY'S OPEN TILL 3:00 IN THE MORNING ON SATURDAY NIGHTS AND SHE HAS PIC-NIC TABLES. SHE DOESNT SELL BEER YET! BUT THERE ARE TWO STORES RIGH NEXT DOOR TO THE LITTLE TACO STAND ONE IS A DRIVE THRU AND THE OTHER IS A MOM AND POPS STORE, WE CAN USE THERE PARKING LOT ALSO! NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM _*JOE'S BURGERS *_AND THERE WILL ONLY BE ONE _*JOES BURGER'S *_BUT IT'S THE FORT WORTH VERSION, AND THERE IS MAIN ST TO STILL CRUIZE GAS HOP!!! AND SCRAPE* "HOMIE STYLIN"* KNOW WUZ ZUP!!! BUT WE CAN CHILL AND CRUIZE AND MOST OF ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME!!! 

I TOLD HER THAT WE WILL SEE IN TWO WEEKS AFTER WE COME BACK FROM H-TOWN I KNOW THERE ARE A BUNCH FROM D/FW GOING. SO IN TWO WEEKS IT'S ON!!! 

TURTLE!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2006, 10:27 PM~5813384
> *ATT: ALL D/FW RIDERS I HAVE GOOD NEWS WE FOUND ANOTHER SPOT TO
> ROLL AND CHILL LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2006, 08:27 PM~5813384
> *ATT: ALL D/FW RIDERS I HAVE GOOD NEWS WE FOUND ANOTHER SPOT TO
> ROLL AND CHILL LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WERE READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

no homie are you ready? for the after party? :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 21 2006, 08:54 AM~5815891
> *no homie are you ready? for the after party? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU KNOW IT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2006, 01:27 PM~5810667
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  whut it dew-dew???? are you bring your shit out this weekend>?>?>>?
> *


maybe will see wut it do 1st.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

i am ready to roll sat. night


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT COCKRELL HILL & I 30 AT THA GOLDEN CORRAL PARKING LOT AT 8:30 PM ON SAT. NITE, SO IF ANY DFW RIDERS WANNA SHOW UP LETS GIVE IT A TRY , NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THA FT WORTH ACTION, BUT FUCK IT !!!! DALLAS NEEDS A PLACE TO ROLL!!!!! ALSO WE TALKED WITH THE MANAGER AND HE SAID HE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!! HE EVEN SAID WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE DOWN POST A THUMBSUP TO LET US KNOW YOUR DOWN!!!!! SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!!!!     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 21 2006, 09:47 PM~5820356
> *
> *



YOU TAKIN PICS OR WHAT????


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 21 2006, 08:40 PM~5820321
> *        DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT COCKRELL HILL & I 30 AT THA GOLDEN CORRAL PARKING LOT AT 8:30 PM ON SAT. NITE, SO IF ANY DFW RIDERS WANNA SHOW UP LETS GIVE IT A TRY , NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THA FT WORTH ACTION, BUT FUCK IT !!!! DALLAS NEEDS A PLACE TO ROLL!!!!! ALSO WE TALKED WITH THE MANAGER AND HE SAID HE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!! HE EVEN SAID WE CAN GET OUR DRINK ON AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!! SO IF ANY RIDERS ARE DOWN POST A THUMBSUP   TO LET US KNOW YOUR DOWN!!!!! SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!!!!          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn!!! I would go and support but I am going to a wedding and a birthday party then probley have enough time to hit up Main St. 
But next time 4 sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT UP D/FW!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so how was the crusing spot las nigth guys


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this spot was on!!! looks like this will be an every weekend thing for FORT WORTH!!! local clubs solo riders just having a good time on MAIN ST!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds cool, sorry I missed it. didn't make it out to either location. My wife & my sister-in-law took my van and went visting family. you know how that went, they didn't go home till late.. So this old guy went to bed, shit I was alseep by 10:30...


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 23 2006, 12:28 PM~5826983
> *this spot was on!!! looks like this will be an every weekend thing for FORT WORTH!!! local clubs solo riders just having a good time on MAIN ST!
> *


  got any pictures


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 23 2006, 04:11 PM~5827665
> * got any pictures
> *


*sup homie*


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 23 2006, 03:13 PM~5827679
> *sup homie
> *


  what's up homie, you didnt cruise in fortworth last night


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 23 2006, 01:11 PM~5827665
> * got any pictures
> *


na homie! but it was a pretty good crowd of people!


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

anybody from funkytown that is not going to houston, are you guys going to the spot saturday night, furniture parking lot


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 29 2006, 07:50 AM~5863745
> * anybody from funkytown that is not going to houston, are you guys going to the spot saturday night, furniture parking lot
> *


ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

what time


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

hHEY HOMIE ME N HEARTBREAKER WILL BE OUT THERE WEST SIDE WHAT TIME U THINKING HOMIE LETS MEET UP AT 9 THERE DOG OR SO :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

that's cool, between 8pm or 9, i'll be there


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

COO WELL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so how was the spot last nigth guys


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

IT WAS ALLRIGHT BUT SAY GOOD BUY TO THA FAMSA PARKING LOT SPOT THATS GONE !!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:  WE KICKED IT AT THA CARNIVAL PARKING LOT TILL THA COPS RUN US OFF :angry:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

i showed up but to famsa parking lot, no one was there.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks so how come u dont go to the famsa spot any more


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

whats up .we riding this weekend are what :biggrin: .


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ft. worth was alright this weekend not many people there. the cops ran us off. and ft. worth is to far for me drive to get ran off by the cops. just my 2 cents.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Joes Burgers will be the spot to chill in dallas this saturday. trying to show the owner some love since he gave us a spot to chill in the past. so whoever wants to come kick it at joes come on down. 

and friday is cruise night at KELLERS for the people that dont know. every first friday of the month.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 08:27 AM~5873187
> *ft. worth was alright this weekend not many people there. the cops ran us off. and ft. worth is to far for me drive to get ran off by the cops. just my 2 cents.
> *


ANYWHERE IS TO FAR ?.. AND COP HATE ALL THE TIME .AND THAT DON'T MAKE ANY CENTS ?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 05:27 AM~5873187
> *ft. worth was alright this weekend not many people there. the cops ran us off. and ft. worth is to far for me drive to get ran off by the cops. just my 2 cents.
> *



well find a spot in D-TOWN and you wont have that problem baller!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 31 2006, 06:43 AM~5873478
> *ANYWHERE IS TO FAR ?.. AND COP HATE ALL THE TIME .AND THAT DON'T MAKE ANY CENTS ?
> *


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am finally get to take my car to fw today so am ready on sat to crusie with you guys


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 31 2006, 08:03 AM~5873564
> *well find a spot in D-TOWN and you wont have that problem baller!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



if u find a spot in dallas u will be doing better than us, shit we cant even find one baller. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 30 2006, 10:08 PM~5871477
> *that sucks so how come u dont go to the famsa spot any more
> *


the owner did not like the fact that there was so much trash left behind...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Friday night at Kellers and Saturday night at Joes sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 31 2006, 09:33 AM~5874385
> *Friday night at Kellers and Saturday night at Joes sounds good to me!!!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!! BUT JUST TO LET EVERY-ONE KNOW I BELIVE THAT THE NEW SPOT ON MAIN, ST WILL BE ALOT BETTER WE WILL GIVE IT A SHOT THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE! IF YOU NEED MORE INFO GIVE ME A CALL! 817-231-2596


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 09:10 AM~5874230
> *if u find a spot in dallas u will be doing better than us, shit we cant even find one baller. :biggrin:
> *


  F.W.L.O IS WORKING ON THAT RIGHT NOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jul 31 2006, 09:19 AM~5874278
> *the owner did not like the fact that there was so much trash left behind...
> *


TRUE BUT WE CAN STILL KICK IT THERE BUT WHY STAND AROUND AND JUST KICK IT AND TALK, WE CAN MOVE IT TO THE NEW SPOT AND STILL CHILL AND CRUIZE FOR THOSE THAT CAN DRIVE THERE CARS AND HOP! PLUS THE NEW SPOT IS RIGHT ON MAIN AND THERE IS A STORE AND AND A DRIVE THUR TO GET YOUR DRINK ON!!! AND A TACO STAND FOR YOU HUNGRY MOFO'S :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 31 2006, 06:29 AM~5873194
> *Joes Burgers will be the spot to chill in dallas this saturday. trying to show the owner some love since he gave us a spot to chill in the past. so whoever wants to come kick it at joes come on down.
> 
> and friday is cruise night at KELLERS for the people that dont know. every first friday of the month.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ORALE ITS ALL ABOUT THE G-RIDING ESES. VAMOS A TIRAR LA VUELTA EL SABADO. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Y VIERNES TAMBIEN. :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 31 2006, 12:33 PM~5874385
> *Friday night at Kellers and Saturday night at Joes sounds good to me!!!!
> *


*lets roll* :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ILL be at both places!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

WHAT UP DOG . TACO ON YOU THIS SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yea sure im a nice kinda guy like that.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 31 2006, 04:52 PM~5876279
> *Yea sure im a nice kinda guy like that.
> *


 :thumbsup: YOU THE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ha lol.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

so is ft worth going to joes saturday or yall stayin in ft worth


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

so is ft worth going to joes saturday or yall stayin in ft worth


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 31 2006, 02:09 PM~5876376
> *so is ft worth going to joes saturday or yall stayin in ft worth
> *



I WILL BE AT BOTH !!!!!


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

:0 

funky town or Joes... think i be at Joe's... my ranfla eats up 2 much fucken gas.. :angry:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 31 2006, 04:12 PM~5876387
> *I WILL BE AT BOTH !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

sup ortiz


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

we need to start cruiseing up in houston.....


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Jul 31 2006, 10:16 PM~5878518
> *we need to start cruiseing up in houston.....
> *


 :around:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jul 31 2006, 07:16 PM~5878203
> *sup ortiz
> *


Sup dawg? You gonna be at Kellers Friday night?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 1 2006, 09:16 AM~5881109
> *:barf:
> *


Hungover??????


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Not yet.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Aug 1 2006, 09:30 AM~5881155
> *Not yet.
> *


Lunch time buffet right up the street @P.T.'s Gold Club!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

are you going?


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Yea!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What time?How long is your lunch?


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

12:00,1 hr. or longer if needed..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

damm i only got 30 min.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Damnzzz..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

man dammmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Not enuff time for the (.)(.) :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I know dawg.. that sucks...


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Really the best day to go is friday,tex-mex day,& the better women also!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Allready!!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

If your down for friday let me know!!!I'll prolly hit Jack in da crack for now!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

allready.taco cabana today,


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2006, 07:27 PM~5813384
> *ATT: ALL D/FW RIDERS I HAVE GOOD NEWS WE FOUND ANOTHER SPOT TO
> ROLL AND CHILL LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



THIS IS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

lets all make it to joes we did the ft worth thing now its time for d town no need to start talking shit lets just go then next time we can go to ft worth plenty of weekends for both places


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Aug 1 2006, 08:33 PM~5884872
> *lets all make it to joes we did the ft worth thing now its time for d town no need to start talking shit lets just go then next time we can go to ft worth plenty of weekends for both places
> *


  true RYDERS , ride everywhere


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

that's right fuck making this a FORT WORTH against DALLAS thang!!! REAL RIDERS RIDE EVERY-WHERE.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 1 2006, 11:53 PM~5886019
> *that's right fuck making this a FORT WORTH against DALLAS thang!!! REAL RIDERS RIDE EVERY-WHERE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

so what's up for saturday night, is it funky town or dallas


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I WILL BE AT BOTH!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 31 2006, 11:42 AM~5874458
> *TRUE BUT WE CAN STILL KICK IT THERE BUT WHY STAND AROUND AND JUST KICK IT AND TALK, WE CAN MOVE IT TO THE NEW SPOT AND STILL CHILL AND CRUIZE FOR THOSE THAT CAN DRIVE THERE CARS AND HOP! PLUS THE NEW SPOT IS RIGHT ON MAIN AND THERE IS A STORE AND AND A DRIVE THUR TO GET YOUR DRINK ON!!! AND A TACO STAND FOR YOU HUNGRY MOFO'S :biggrin:
> *


Nobody kicks it at that sonic over there by the stockyards? seems that would be a good place to get this shit started, que no?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 4 2006, 01:19 PM~5903427
> *Nobody kicks it at that sonic over there by the stockyards? seems that would be a good place to get this shit started, que no?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 4 2006, 12:19 PM~5903427
> *Nobody kicks it at that sonic over there by the stockyards? seems that would be a good place to get this shit started, que no?
> *


TRUE BRICKHOUSE, BUT WHERE IN STOCKYARD TERRITORY!!! AND IF WE GET THAT PARKING LOT TO PACKED WE WILL GET MESSED WITH BY FIVE-0, BUT IF WE GO TO THE OTHER SIDE OR KEEP IT FROM 28TH ST UP LONG. WE COULD KICK IT AT THE CAR-WASH ON MAIN OR ELROD'S. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:35 PM~5903574
> *TRUE BRICKHOUSE, BUT WHERE IN STOCKYARD TERRITORY!!! AND IF WE GET THAT PARKING LOT TO PACKED WE WILL GET MESSED WITH BY FIVE-0, BUT IF WE GO TO THE OTHER SIDE OR KEEP IT FROM 28TH ST UP LONG. WE COULD KICK IT AT THE CAR-WASH ON MAIN OR ELROD'S. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy:  what up turtle


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 4 2006, 02:35 PM~5903574
> *TRUE BRICKHOUSE, BUT WHERE IN STOCKYARD TERRITORY!!! AND IF WE GET THAT PARKING LOT TO PACKED WE WILL GET MESSED WITH BY FIVE-0, BUT IF WE GO TO THE OTHER SIDE OR KEEP IT FROM 28TH ST UP LONG. WE COULD KICK IT AT THE CAR-WASH ON MAIN OR ELROD'S. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> *


Turtle's is right. Plus sometimes Sonic has security (off duty) Ft/W PD so you wouldn't be able to drink there for those that do.. What happened with the taco place south of Northside Drive? :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OH WE STILL GOING !!!! SHIT IAM NOT EATING MEXICAN FOOD TILL 2 MORROW NIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 4 2006, 12:38 PM~5903601
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:   what up turtle
> *



WHUT UP!!! YOU GOING TO KELLER'S 2 NIGHT!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:42 PM~5903634
> *WHUT UP!!! YOU GOING TO KELLER'S 2 NIGHT!
> *


NO NO NO I HAVE A DATE !!!! 4 SURE NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: LOOK AT THIS PIMP! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOOL SAID DATE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:52 PM~5903673
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  LOOK AT THIS PIMP!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FOOL SAID DATE!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OF COURSE OR SHOULD I SAY ?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:  GOTTA GET MY ??


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:35 PM~5903574
> *TRUE BRICKHOUSE, BUT WHERE IN STOCKYARD TERRITORY!!! AND IF WE GET THAT PARKING LOT TO PACKED WE WILL GET MESSED WITH BY FIVE-0, BUT IF WE GO TO THE OTHER SIDE OR KEEP IT FROM 28TH ST UP LONG. WE COULD KICK IT AT THE CAR-WASH ON MAIN OR ELROD'S. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> *


DONT WAIT LETS JUST DO IT. REMEMBER MY BOY AT OREILLY SAID WE CAN HANG OUT THERE. ITS PRIVATE PROPERTY SO NOBODY CAN MESS WITH US


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

lets get Main crunk again!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 5 2006, 08:50 AM~5907763
> *lets get Main crunk again!!
> *


MAN X2!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 5 2006, 09:50 AM~5907763
> *lets get Main crunk again!!
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 6 2006, 05:13 PM~5913337
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


next one i'll be there . :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Aug 6 2006, 06:58 PM~5914280
> *next one i'll be there . :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

yo ALFREDO!!! YOU AIGHT!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 8 2006, 08:30 PM~5929152
> *yo ALFREDO!!!  YOU AIGHT!!!  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :rofl:
> *


hell yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy: ready for tha 15 too but not like last saturday


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

WHAT UP VATOS :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Aug 9 2006, 01:06 PM~5934612
> *hell yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!   :cheesy: ready for tha 15 too but not like last saturday
> *


bitch please if your going to the 15th the you will be fucked up again!!! you better take the NEON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 9 2006, 08:18 PM~5937553
> *bitch please if your going to the 15th the you will be fucked up again!!! you better take the NEON!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


of course ill let my lady drive again :biggrin:


----------



## mrwhitney (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WHO IS GOING SATURDAY ????


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is main still going on tonigth


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 26 2006, 01:36 PM~6048391
> *is main still going on tonigth
> *


  :banghead: DONY KNOW


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks i finally got to bring my car from houston.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone know about a show at the Hooters in Denton?? :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2008, 11:18 AM~12190307
> *Anyone know about a show at the Hooters in Denton??  :dunno:
> *


 i think it's a toy drive for blvd aces


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2008, 12:18 PM~12190307
> *Anyone know about a show at the Hooters in Denton??  :dunno:
> *


December 7th


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2008, 01:55 PM~12191209
> *December 7th
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

So is the funky town main street gona happen.Its time to get somthg started.I know yall guys can get it started again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 20 2008, 03:19 AM~12208331
> *So is the funky town main street gona happen.Its time to get somthg started.I know yall guys can get it started again. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Nov 21 2008, 07:45 PM~12225283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

For sale if yall know anyone.$6,500.00 OBO
CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME AT 
972-805-7609 [email protected]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

never saw this thread. well I have made my mark. Ill check in.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any Word On Hopping This Weekend? :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What poppin foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12290642
> *What poppin foros
> *


hop today... u going?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!!*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 

*DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!!*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 12 2008, 03:23 PM~12413951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 14 2008, 12:25 AM~12424364
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


IS THAT YOU '' George :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 14 2008, 08:45 AM~12425730
> *IS THAT YOU '' George  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 14 2008, 05:45 AM~12425730
> *IS THAT YOU '' George  :biggrin:
> *


NO ITS OLD MAN YELLER :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'color:red\'>The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be TONIGHT 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------

